

Becker - Posner advocating eliminating of software patents - EGreg
http://www.becker-posner-blog.com/2013/07//on-reforming-the-patent-system-becker.html

======
EGreg
"In narrowing the type of innovations that are patentable, one can start by
eliminating the patenting of software. Disputes over software patents are
among the most common, expensive, and counterproductive. Their exclusion from
the patent system would discourage some software innovations, but the saving
from litigation costs over disputed patent rights would more than compensate
the economy for that cost. Moreover, some software innovations would be
encouraged because the inability to patent software will eliminate uncertainty
over whether someone else with a similar patent will sue and do battle in the
courts."

